# smjens Basement Log Lodge Theater



## smjens (Jan 20, 2009)

We always had a dream of turning our basement into a log cabin themed family room theater. In 2008, we started cleaning out all the clutter and accumulated stuff and away we went. 2 years of working nights and weekends later we finally opened the doors. The system consists of Polk Audio's Reference Theater System in-walls (and ceiling). These are my first in-walls and I can't believe how great they sound. I know THX Ultra certification ultimately doesn't matter, but it does mean at least 2 things: they are efficient and they play really loud. The system is 7.1 set up according to THX specs. The side surrounds are LC80/fx and needed a cabinet built. The RTS speakers have integral cabinets with a stud-locking mechanism that makes the wall around the speaker as solid as a rock.

The subs are the infamous AV123 mfw-15's. I've got 2 placed along the front wall. As many with these subs with v2 amps have experienced, they blew some caps on the amps and they started to hum. I replaced the caps which fixed the hum, but I still bought replacement v3 amps which are way better. Cooler, better cone control and gain structure. Great Subs.

Receiver: Onkyo tx-sr805
Blu-ray: ps3 slim
EQ: Behringer FBD Pro, not in service yet. Need to get up and running with REW.
HTPC: Mac Mini/Plex, a whole new topic. Works amazingly well.
Projector: Viewsonic pro8100
Screen: Elite Screens Cinetension2 100"


























































































































The screen is an Elite Cinetension2 electric 100", hidden in a pocket along the wall.

































Here's looking at the screen wall from a back hall, office area.









The projector. In the background, over the bar, is a monitor for the Mac Mini for general use and when we're playing music we don't have to power up the projector.









Some general, random shots.


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

Simply.....amazing....work. That is one great looking room my good sir - well done!! :T:T:T


----------



## robbo266317 (Sep 22, 2008)

It would appear you have achieved what you set out to create.
Well done. :T


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

That is one unique theatre!..The log cabin effect is very cool..:T


----------



## smjens (Jan 20, 2009)

I think one thing I am lacking is is tuning in my subs. Already have the BFD, the mic, usb to midi adapter, etc. Just kind of short on time. Is the learning curve long? And does it usually sound significantly better? Do I eq each sub separately or as a pair?


----------



## Diskohouse (Jun 2, 2011)

You have done a great job with this set-up, very impressive. I would recommend isolating the subwoofers with an isolation platform such as the subdude HD, it will make a big difference, it has for me. You will notice that your sub will hit hard as the energy is not being transferred into your floor and surrounding areas. The subdude HD was a great addition to my apartment dweller home theater, the wife even notices the difference.


----------



## RubiconAlpha (Dec 27, 2011)

Great job all around! Love all the detail. Thanks for sharing the project with us. :clap:


----------



## Deepstage (Jan 12, 2012)

Hi, beautiful project. Big question, how do you like the Elite Screen. That is the exact screen I am thinking about getting. I'm very curious as to your impressions of it's build quality, tension system, etc. Does it seem like it will hold up well and remain flat? Any noticeable lines in it?

Paul


----------



## smjens (Jan 20, 2009)

Deepstage said:


> Hi, beautiful project. Big question, how do you like the Elite Screen. That is the exact screen I am thinking about getting. I'm very curious as to your impressions of it's build quality, tension system, etc. Does it seem like it will hold up well and remain flat? Any noticeable lines in it?
> 
> Paul


Hi Paul,
The screen has been great. I installed it at the end of the project in August 2010 and have not had any problems. It gets cycled up and down about 3 times a week. The build quality is good. Fit and finish is top shelf. I have installed 2 other non-tensioned manual screens at my church and both are curling up each side. An Elite ($100) and a Da-lite($300). The Cinetension 2 is in a whole different class. Flat, no curling, heavy duty. No more than a few seconds to raise and lower. The tension system is adjustable by thumbscrews and it seems to function well. No noticeable lines in mine.
Hope this helps,
Steve


----------



## Deepstage (Jan 12, 2012)

Thanks Steve. That was exactly the information I was looking for. I have not purchased a projector yet and am just learning my way through all of this as I work on finishing my basement. I just wanted to make more educated decisions when it comes time to buy. 

I have been hearing so many good reviews from people just projecting on a well prepared wall. I am considering that for initial use, but will most likely go the motorized screen route so I can have my plasma tv hiding behind it for normal tv watching. 

Do you have much experience with other screens/materials and how the Elite compares to them? I believe I am in the group of people who will be so impressed with the outcome, even on a marginal screen setup, that I will be perfectly happy with it and won't sit and daydream about having a multiple thousand dollar screen. I will have zero ambient light in my room with the finished product so I'm thinking the cine white screen would be a good choice. 

Paul


----------



## smjens (Jan 20, 2009)

I've seen a few screens, but I frankly can't find that big of a difference. While building my basement, I did a temporary set-up of projector on unpainted drywall and it was an amazingly good picture. The Elite was definetely better than the wall. I'm in the same group as you, very happy with what a few would call a marginal screen. I don't consider a $700 screen marginal, or a $99 screen, either. If one is satisfied, then it is good enough. A lot depends on one's willingness to overlook some shortcomings, and a lot depends on budget.
That all said from the king of buyer's remorse!
Steve


----------



## Deepstage (Jan 12, 2012)

Thanks Steve, you have been very helpful.


----------



## sparkymt (May 19, 2010)

Very cool. Different from anything I have seen before. The lighting, colors, speakers, and the sub are all very cool. Good Job.


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

I love your room Steve!! :T :T


----------



## Moostache (Feb 19, 2012)

Congratulations on achieving your goal very admirably. Seeing that makes me want to get better at fixing things up myself!!


----------



## mikejl46 (Jan 31, 2010)

Your room looks Great.

I really like the color on your walls. How many different shades of green did you use on the walls for the textured look?


----------



## bawward (Feb 2, 2012)

Enjoy your work a lot, the hand rails are probably my favorite thing in the entire set-up! Something I was wondering is how the reflections are in the room? Have you noticed anything, any extra "sharp" sounds/isues? 

Really like this, thumbs up!


----------



## smjens (Jan 20, 2009)

mikejl46 said:


> Your room looks Great.
> 
> I really like the color on your walls. How many different shades of green did you use on the walls for the textured look?


Thanks for the compliments! The textured look also includes some actual texture... drywall compound knifed on here and there, sanded down a little. The colors are, on top of a light green tinted primer, a pine green base coat, and after dry, a dark smoky green glaze coat partially removed with damp cheese cloth. It's actually a pretty easy system once you get the hang of it.


----------



## smjens (Jan 20, 2009)

bawward said:


> Enjoy your work a lot, the hand rails are probably my favorite thing in the entire set-up! Something I was wondering is how the reflections are in the room? Have you noticed anything, any extra "sharp" sounds/isues?
> 
> Really like this, thumbs up!


I was initially concerned about the lack of soft surfaces in the room. My speakers have a slight high end roll-off switch that I engaged to combat what I thought would be a problem. There has been zero problems, and now that the speakers are well broken in, I may set the speakers to "flat". Maybe it's just my 54 year old ears, but I'm not hearing any complaints from anyone, regardless of sound level. I am just amazed at how well these speakers sound, and the way they image when listening to 2 channel. Not sure what reflection issues I have, I'm sure there are some. I intend to eq my subs at some point, I have the equipment, just lack the time.


----------



## bawward (Feb 2, 2012)

Those were my thoughts exactly regarding materials. But, exposed wood has some very decent absorption coefficients, especially when compared with gypsum board and especially tile. 

And that wet bar is now saved on my computer in the "to do someday" folder, congrats! :yay:

Did you put any kind of material in your ceiling speaker boxes? Also, what is your ceiling height?


----------



## MeatHanky (Feb 10, 2011)

Not your normal cabin in the woods, lol. Looks so cozy there - I think I would burn a lot of hours in that room. Do you find you have any issues with the center speaker being recessed in the logs?


----------



## smjens (Jan 20, 2009)

bawward said:


> Those were my thoughts exactly regarding materials. But, exposed wood has some very decent absorption coefficients, especially when compared with gypsum board and especially tile.
> 
> And that wet bar is now saved on my computer in the "to do someday" folder, congrats! :yay:
> 
> Did you put any kind of material in your ceiling speaker boxes? Also, what is your ceiling height?


Ceiling is 8'1". Beams are 7'5". The surround (side) boxes I made are partially lined with fiberglass insulation. If you look closely at one of the construction pictures you can see it. Polk makes a ceiling box for these speakers but they didn't fit my application, and they are expensive. The ones I made have the same volume. The center, fronts and rears have integral enclosures, the way to go for in-walls, IMO. There is a lot of stained, but not sealed or varnished wood, lots of it rough-sawn, which I think contributes to less reflectivity.


----------



## smjens (Jan 20, 2009)

MeatHanky said:


> Not your normal cabin in the woods, lol. Looks so cozy there - I think I would burn a lot of hours in that room. Do you find you have any issues with the center speaker being recessed in the logs?


Not that I can tell. I was prepared to flare the logs surrounding the center. I'm not convinced at all that I will hear a difference. I know that THX rated speakers are supposed to control dispersion, maybe that contributes to this being a non-issue for me.


----------



## BD55 (Oct 18, 2011)

Wow, you did a great job integrating a lot of high tech and sometimes bulky stuff into an area that maintains its looks of ruggedness without looking like someone took a log cabin and stuck a high tech theater room in it. It all blends very well. Nice job!


----------



## scoma (Feb 24, 2012)

The look of your area is awesome. I love the lodge look and feel. I am wondering though how the room sounds for movies. It looks like a lot of hard reflective surfaces.


----------

